# Free Camp spot required



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Driving from Lincoln to Southampton on Friday night and need a free camp spot on the way down preferably about halfway.

Any ideas

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

You might try posting on Wildcamping UK web site, they might be able to help.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Try the "Packhorse Inn", Kensworth, Bedfordshire. not to far off the M1.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Do they allow parking there ?

cannot find anything on the web about it

cheers

DJM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you go via the A.45 - A.43 - A.34 past Oxford (the way I would go) there are loads of really good lay-bys formed from old bits of road where the alignment has been straightened.

Several spots on the stretch from Brackley to Oxford including the bit of old road at the "Lay-by Filling Station" on the A.34 near Weston-on-the-Green.
http://goo.gl/maps/ZVkBb


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> If you go via the A.45 - A.43 - A.34 past Oxford (the way I would go) there are loads of really good lay-bys formed from old bits of road where the alignment has been straightened.
> 
> Several spots on the stretch from Brackley to Oxford including the bit of old road at the "Lay-by Filling Station" on the A.34 near Weston-on-the-Green.
> http://goo.gl/maps/ZVkBb


partially agree with Stanner here, but that is a very busy bit of the A34 - from the M40 heading south take the Bicester services junction rather than the A34 one and head south(ish) on the A430 (it used to be the A43 before the M40 was built); there are a couple of places - south of Middleton Stoney there's a big cut off bit of road on the right, and also space around Weston on the green village. You can then carry on down there and join the A34 near where Stanner pointed out.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought of the one just south of the lights at MS but thought that might be a bit more complicated to find in the dark. The Filling Station site has the advantage of being a bit less lonely.

There are better lay-bys north of the M.40 up towards Brackley but I thought they might be too far north.

It might also be possible to park up in the hotel side of the PearTree Services as I think the APNR cameras may only cover the services side (after the filling station) as the hotel car park is turn left before the filling station.
http://goo.gl/maps/1dejw

Another possibility is to turn off onto the B.4100 (old A.41) at the Esso station just before the M.40 and head down towards Bicester. There is a large quiet lay-by here...... http://goo.gl/maps/tbga2


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Another possibility is to turn off onto the B.4100 (old A.41) at the Esso station just before the M.40 and head down towards Bicester. There is a large quiet lay-by here...... http://goo.gl/maps/tbga2


I've got no intention of using this route, but I always like to look, "just in case".

Unfortunately, this link is to Peartree Close in the middle of a housing estate.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

*Wilding on A34*

Hi all
We run a transport company based in Southampton and use the A34 several times a day, we have instructed our drivers not to park anywhere on this route overnight as we have had truck fuel tanks broken into on 3 occasions in last 12 months and lost several hundred litres of fuel.

Regards all Ken


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

H1-GBV said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Another possibility is to turn off onto the B.4100 (old A.41) at the Esso station just before the M.40 and head down towards Bicester. There is a large quiet lay-by here...... http://goo.gl/maps/tbga2
> ...


Sorry I relocatede the view from there to here... http://goo.gl/maps/Ao9Cq

and when I tested the link it came up as the right view but obviously google hadn't updated the link.

Just testing that link and it shows the right place to me. Hopefully it will for everyone.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After all that I hope he gets a safe place for the night.

cabby


----------

